# WW II unit



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jamie Wilson <jbwilson@uss-exchange.student-serv.ualberta.ca>* on *Fri, 11 Feb 2000 11:14:51 -0700*
I was told the other day about a unit during WWII that was all Native.
Does anyone have any info on this?  I believe it was affiliated with
PPCLI, but I‘m not sure.  I have no info on name, size taskings etc.
J. Wilson
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *hugh jones <abc@ii.ca>* on *Fri, 11 Feb 2000 21:38:35 -0800*
Hi Jamie
I cannot answer your question, but I suggest you get a hold of Veteran
Affairs Canada publication, "Native Soldiers - Foreign Battlefields"
The ISBN number is 0-662-19850-6
 Hugh Jones
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"T.F. Mills" <wombat@regiments.org>* on *Sat, 12 Feb 2000 01:51:03 -0700*
On 11 Feb 00, at 21:38, hugh jones wrote:
> I cannot answer your question, but I suggest you get a hold of Veteran
> Affairs Canada publication, "Native Soldiers - Foreign Battlefields"
> The ISBN number is 0-662-19850-6
It is on the web:
 http://raven.cc.ukans.edu/kansite/ww_one/comment/nativee.html 
T.F. Mills
tfmills@regiments.org        Denver, Colorado, USA
Land Forces of Britain, the Commonwealth and Empire:
 http://www.regiments.org 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

